# What would be percentage of chance of working in call center here?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I earn ok, but could use extra. Anne thinks I should try working in call center. Issue I see is the working permit because you got to be sponsored by a company. I know all the requirements I am just wanting to know is the process worth it? I know its a hassle and probably long waiting time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> I earn ok, but could use extra. Anne thinks I should try working in call center. Issue I see is the working permit because you got to be sponsored by a company. I know all the requirements I am just wanting to know is the process worth it? I know its a hassle and probably long waiting time.


The company that hires you applies and pays for the work permit so no hassle on your part. Problem is that many companies such as call centers will promise to get the permit for you but then fail to do so. This happens as they really have little interest in spending the rather high fee for the permit. This then could lead to your arrest and deportation from the country.
Most practical is working online from home for an overseas employer.


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

*Where to start?*



Jet Lag said:


> Most practical is working online from home for an overseas employer.


I've only had more "traditional" jobs where the employer requires you go into the office. While I've had side jobs which are online, they definitely aren't enough to live off of and consistency isn't there. Where does someone start when looking for employers who are ok with someone working remote all of the time right off of the bat? (It's common for people in my field, IT - backend server support - to work remotely, but the jobs I've run into won't entertain someone working remotely all of the time)

(While in the USA currently, eventually I'll end up with my wife in the Philippines)


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Spunge, 

That is my concern... I have heard advice on working here in call center but the process and no guarantee worries me.... Anne says DO IT so your stable but if no guarantee its not worth all that effort and hair pulling


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not entirely sure that you would be able to get a work permit for a job at a call centre unless you had a language, skill set or management capacity that was not available locally. The law is quite protectionist in this regards. 

It would be worth contacting someone who understands the labour laws to determine this before you find yourself exposed legally due to an unscrupulous employer who'll leave you out to hang & dry.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Call Center Job for Expats*



jdavis10 said:


> Spunge,
> 
> That is my concern... I have heard advice on working here in call center but the process and no guarantee worries me.... Anne says DO IT so your stable but if no guarantee its not worth all that effort and hair pulling


I think with the Immigrant card and making sure all your concerns were answered by the company hiring you it might work. 

I too have thought this one out and looked at the government web sites for direction, initial application for a work permit runs 8,000 peso's and then 4,000 peso's every year but the government website makes it clear that you need the work permit before you start working, here's the Philippine government website on work permits with steps and procedures, if the employer drags his feet maybe you can offer to pay for your own permit to get things rolling? Many are looking for English speaking only.

FAQs on AEP


----------

